# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Shaban Sinani per Kadarene dhe Shuteriqin

## Brari

Prof. Dr. Shaban SINANI 

- "Kush e solli Doruntinën"(1978) dhe "Sytë e Simonidës" (1998), një simetri letrare në afërsi dhe në largësi - 

Pak kohë më parë lexuesi shqiptar pati në duar romanin "Sytë e Simonidës" të shkrimtarit Dh. S. Shuteriqi. Vepra është shkruar në fillim të viteve 80 dhe, pas një "pushimi" relativisht të gjatë, gjeti shtigje të marrë frymë lirisht. Kronologjikisht del se "Sytë e Simonidës" është shkruar pak a shumë në të njëjtën kohë me "Kush e solli Doruntinën" të I. Kadaresë, me ndryshimin që kjo e fundit u botua pa ndonjë vonesë. 

Në vijim do të shihet se midis këtyre dy veprave ka një varg ngjashmërish, që të shtyjnë të mendosh për një simetri letrare gati të plotë, duke ruajtur secila mëvetësinë. 

1. Simetria fillon me burimin e lëndës. Të dyja veprat kanë një pikënisje paraprakisht të njohur për lexuesin. Romani "Kush e solli Doruntinën" mbështetet mbi motivin e baladës popullore ballkanike të vëllait të vdekur që ringjallet për të plotësuar një mision, "për të kthyer në gjini" motrën e vetme të martuar larg, "nëntë male kaptuar". Ndërsa romani "Sytë e Simonidës" mbështetet mbi motivin historik, me kohë të legjendarizuar, të martesës së bijës së vasileusit (perandorit) të Bizantit Androniku II me kral Uroshin e Rashës - mbretëria tashmë e fuqishme e serbëve fqinjë - në gjysmën e parë të shekullit të 14-të. Në fakt, edhe motivi i legjendës së Simonidës, nga studiuesit specialistë përcaktohen si "i periudhës bizantine". 

Kjo është koha kur, për Kadarenë, Arbëria është një vend zotërimesh tipike sipas organizimit perëndimor, me kontër, dukë parësi aristokratike; ndërsa për Shuteriqin është pjesë e perandorisë së madhe bizantine, ende e pashkëputur nga burimi i saj (dhe për këtë arsye arbërit njihen nga Kostandinopoja herë si "romenj" - domethënë banorë të perandorisë romake të Lindjes - sikundër vazhduan të njihen për një kohë të gjatë shumëshekullore edhe pas vendosjes së sundimit perandorak otoman, për administratën e së cilës pjesa evropiane ishte dhe mbeti "Rumeli", me kuptimin "vend i romëve", "vend i romenjve"; herë si "arvanë". 

2. Nga një sprovë për shqyrtimin metodologjik sipas principeve të letërsisë së krahasuar simetria përforcohet më tej me faktin se të dy romanet marrin shkas nga një martesë e largët. Në romanin e Kadaresë janë nëntë vëllezër që vendosin - kundër traditës së deriatëhershme të vendit - ta martojnë motrën e tyre të vetme në Bohemi, tutje thellë në Evropë, atje ku zhvillohej lufta e shenjtë njëqindvjeçare, në një botë të largët, ku kishte "dyer e oborre të larta" dhe popuj të fismë, të cilët, duke pranuar këtë krushqi të padëgjuar, faktikisht do të pranonin të bëheshin aleatë të arbanëve, siç e njihnin veten atëherë fiset shqiptare, përballë rreziqeve të reja që ndiheshin në horizontin e zymtë të kohës. 

Po edhe në romanin e Shuteriqit gjithçka është mbështetur në një ngjarje historike që bën fjalë për një martesë të largët, për një krushqi mbretërish, për një udhëtim të frikshëm nga Kostandipoja drejt viseve e fiseve të pashtruara të Ballkanit, ku një mbretëri e re po i shfaqej si rrezik Bizantit: Rasha - zotërim i serbëve të etur për territore të reja, të cilët njërin sy e kishin në Draç (Durrës) e tjetrin në Ohrid (Ohër). 

3. Në të dy romanet martesa e largët (e Doruntinës / e Simonidës) është një farë flijimi: motra e vetme - bija e vetme u ngjajnë ambasadorëve të kohëve të sotme, korrierëve diplomatikë që kërkojnë aleatë për të përforcuar pushtetin. Nëntë vëllezërit e legjendës shqiptare (me përhapje të gjerë ndërballkanike) ndihen të tronditur për një rrezik që shihet të vijë nga Lindja (paralajmërohet rënia e Bizantit dhe krijimi i perandorisë otomane). Përkundrazi, perandori Andronik II ndihet i rrezikuar nga Perëndimi: romenjtë e kësaj ane - arbërit - duke shfrytëzuar rivalitetin ndërmjet Bizantit dhe Rashës përpiqen të dalin jashtë kontrollit të dy mbretërive më të mëdha të kohës. 

Doruntina e legjendës dhe Simonida e kronikave historike pranojnë fatin e tyre si vullnet të më të mëdhenjve. Kadare i paralajmëron personazhit të vet një jetë plot oborrësi, në një klasë të lartë; një pritje të përzemërt - duke nënkuptuar gati-gati dashuri të largët imagjinare. Jeta e Doruntinës ngjitet në një stad social më të përparuar. Në të kundërtën, Shuteriqi as që e merr mundimin tia zbukurojë mbretërinë që do të ketë në dorë Simonidën. Në romanin e tij oborri i mbretërisë së Rashës paraqitet në një stad shumë më të ulët se ai i Kostandinopojës së ndritshme. Por nëse Doruntina udhëton drejt ngjitjes dhe Simonida udhëton drejt rënies, kjo nuk e shmang aspak simetrinë: ato të dyja janë fli aleancash. 

4. Po të përshkruhej me shenja grafike udhëtimi i Doruntinës nga Arbëria në Bohemi dhe udhëtimi i Simonidës nga Kostandinopoja në Rashë do të shihej fare qartë se ato ndjekin paralel njëra-tjetrën. Të dyja udhëtojnë nga juglindja drejt veriperëndimit. Bota arbërore është ndërmjet tyre. Midis dy vijave që shenjojnë rrugën e krushqve gjenden "romenjtë", sipas pikëpamjes së Bizantit - pikëpamja zyrtare e kohës; "rabanët", sipas fqinjëve sllavë që përpiqen të fitojnë terren edhe në hapësirën e perandorit Andronik, "arbanët" - sipas emërtimit që kishin shqiptarët e mesjetës. 

Kjo "botë arbërore", në romanin e Kadaresë, është e magjepsur nga vezullimet e qytetërimit perëndimor, ndërsa Bizanti, ndonëse ishte ende shpejt për të parandierë rënien, thuajse nuk ekziston, për të mos pretenduar të shihej si qendër kulture. Ndërsa në romanin "Sytë e Simonidës" të Shuteriqit, përkundrazi, "metropol" është pikërisht Kostandinopoja. Midis "Doruntinës" dhe "Simonidës" bota shqiptare zë vend midis dy qytetërimesh: Perëndimi në njërën anë dhe Bizanti në anën tjetër. Kadareja përpiqet të krijojë një traditë të orientimit prej thellësish historike të arbërve drejt botës perëndimore. Shuteriqi, më i thellë në njohjen e historisë, më realist në kuptimin filozofik të saj, i sheh shqiptarët jo aq të rrezikuar nga Bizanti (Muzakajt fitojnë ndaj Komnenëve dhe perandori Andronik më shumë është i inatosur me komandantët e tij se me "romenjtë" e pashtruar), se sa nga mbretëria e re e Rashës, e cila gati e mban peng gjysmën e Arbërisë me fuqinë e saj ushtarake. 

Midis Rashës dhe Bizantit, arbërit e romanit të Shuteriqit e kanë shumë të qartë zgjedhjen: më mirë arbanë se "romenj" a "rabanë". Por, tek e fundit, në rrënjën e emërtimit zyrtar perandorak, "romenj", gjendet emri i Romës së lashtë. Ndërsa në rrënjën e emërtimit të fqinjëve të rinj, "rabanë", ndoshta nuk gjendet thjesht një metatezë e ligjshme e sllavishtes mesjetare (arbanë - rabanë), por dhe një kuptim i fshehtë, me një farë shejtanie, që mund të lidhej me rrënjën sllave "rab" - skllav, rob. 

5. Në romanin "Kush e solli Doruntinën" të Kadaresë ka dendësi lëvizjesh dhe përzierje kulturash. Edhe në romanin "Sytë e Simonidës" bota arbërore zien në mes të një kazani të madh popullatash e qytetërimesh. Të dyja nuk janë e nuk mund të jenë historia vetë. Ato janë "realiteti i dytë" i saj. Duke e parë raportin e kulturave si një prej krahasimeve që përforcojnë apo dobësojnë simetrinë do të mund të konkludohej se romani i Shuteriqit është më pranë "realitetit të parë". 

Kjo lidhet edhe me formimin e ndryshëm të autorëve. Shuteriqi e rindërton historinë duke i besuar bibliotekës, ndërsa Kadare duke i besuar intuitës. Shuteriqi ndërton një vepër letrare duke mos e përjashtuar dot prej vetes filologun, dijetarin, Kadare e shkruan romanin pa ndonjë pretendim për ekzigjencë ndaj "realitetit të parë", sepse atij para së gjithash i intereson si ti flasë një epoke historike të afërt nga një epokë historike e largët dhe disi e mjegullt. Të dy kanë një marrëdhënie emocionale specifike me historinë. 

Në veprën e Kadaresë bota e Lindjes sjell figura misterioze, të dyshimta, që bëjnë veprime të pakuptueshme për vendësit. Në romanin e Shuteriqit kontaktet me qytetërimet e Lindjes përftohen në një mënyrë krejt tjetër. Ai sjell në viset arbërore Sheherezaden dhe Alajdinin, dy personazhe simpatike të "botës së një mijë e një netëve", me të cilët janë rritur dhjetëra e qindra brezni, në vise lindore e perëndimore. Këto personazhe hyjnë në veprën e Shuteriqit me të njëjtën natyrshmëri që hyn arabi Otello në tragjedinë e Shekspirit. Sheherezadja është një egjiptiane e rritur në oborrin e Andronikut, si shoqe e së bijës, Simonidës. Ajo nuk është "romene", si Simonida, por nuk është as një gaztore e saj. Sheherezadja dhe Alajdini vijnë nga thellësitë e një bote ekzotike, me një bagazh kulture dhe përvoje që pati mahnitur botën në mesjetën e hershme dhe që përthithi tërë vëmendjen e shekullit të romantizmit evropian. Ndër shqiptarët e ditur do të ishte Faik Konica ai që do të botonte - rreth njëqind vjet më parë - me titullin "Nën hijen e hurmave", një përzgjedhje të ciklit të përrallave të Sheherezades. 

Nëpërmjet romanit "Sytë e Simonidës" shkrimtari bën një përpjekje të suksesshme për ti çtendosur marrëdhëniet ndëretnike të popullatave të përziera në Ballkan, që shpesh janë mbingarkuar nga tendenca hiliqare me qëllime prapavajtëse e disa dijetarëve dhe shkrimtarëve që i kanë evokuar periudhat e hershme të historisë në funksione që nuk kanë rrjedhur prej saj, por prej ndërgjegjes së ngushtë të atyre vetë. Kuptimi i historisë vetëm si kronikë luftërash dhe armiqësish - aq më tepër kur luftërat dhe armiqësitë janë lidhur vetëm me një drejtim (rreziqet kanë ardhur nga Lindja) - mbetet ende një përftim i keq i përvojës së brezave paraardhës. 

Romani i Shuteriqit nuk e përjashton një opozicion që sjell konflikte ndërmjet arbanëve "romenj" dhe Bizantit, perandori e madhe shumëkombëshe, që kishte kulturën e vet të stërholluar dhe aristokracinë e lartë të pushtetit qendror. Por shkrimtari nuk tregon ndonjë zell për ta bërë më të acartë këtë konflikt, aq më tepër për ta paraqitur Bizantin si fatkeqësi kulturore për Ballkanin. Arbanë e romenj bashkëjetojnë në të njëjtën hapësirë perandorake herë në paqe e herë në mosmarrëveshje. Në periferi të perandorisë, ata shpesh gjenden të pambrojtur ndaj rreziqeve të rinj edhe për shkak se Kostandinopoja, duke mos ia dalë me fuqi ti nënshtrojë arbanët kryelartë, i braktis ata në gjeratoret e befta të historisë. 

Edhe Kadare e kërkon në romanin e tij bashkëjetesën. Martesa e Doruntinës "jashtë gjinisë", që i përgjigjet mendësisë së kreshnikut shqiptar të ciklit verior, të cilit "tgjitha çikat e Jutbinës bash si motra po i duken" që vjen në romanin e Kadaresë nga vetë fryma e baladës popullore; dëshira dhe disponimi pranues për të pasur krushqi e nipër në bashkësi të tjera, joarbërore, është pohimi i drejtëpërdrejtë i bashkëjetesës. Por romani i Shuteriqit, duke qëndruar më afër historisë së jetuar se historisë së shkruar, afirmon një vetëdije bashkëjetese shumëplanëshe, pa përjashtuar askënd që erërat e historisë e kanë sjellë në fqinjësi me popullin e tij. "Sytë e Simonidës", përmes të cilëve hera-herës të duket se mund të shohë edhe lexuesi, nuk shohin vetëm kundërshtarë e armiqësi në Bizant e më thellë në vendet lindore. Për më tepër, duke e kërkuar shpëtimin nga "romenjtë" perëndimorë. 

Arbëria mesjetare, sipas logjikës së shkrimtarit, nën trysninë e ortodoksisë bizantine, të "kishës së drejtthënë" sllave ("pravosllavjanskoje") dhe të "kishës së përbotshme" perëndimore (nga gr. "cathos", botë), më shumë se majtas e djathtas, më shumë se nga Lindja apo nga Perëndimi, nis të shikojë nga vetja, duke kërkuar miqësi e aleatë atje ku i ofrojnë miqësi e aleancë, jashtë "përparësive" që sjellin ekuilibret e kohërave të reja. 

6. Të dy shkrimtarët në mënyrë fare evidente e modernizojnë historinë. Te romani "Kush e solli Doruntinën" parimisht ndiqet logjika e parashtruar me kohë nga një pjesë e historianëve të periudhës arbërore, sipas së cilës, deri në krijimin e perandorisë osmane, nuk kishte ndonjë disnivel të dukshëm në shkallën e zhvillimit ndërmjet vendeve në këtë anë dhe në anën tjetër të Adriatikut. Kjo nënkupton se Arbëria në mesjetë duhej të kishte trokitur në stadin ekonomik të një tregu pak a shumë të hapur e të përqendruar deri në nivelin e bashkësisë etnike. Në fakt, vetë kjo tezë nuk është argumentuar në thelbin e saj historik dhe mbrojtësit e saj ngjan se kanë qenë prirur për një trajtim eufemik të së shkuarës deri në "motin e madh", duke përligjur, me mbërritjen e një faktori të ri në Ballkan, të perandorisë otomane, gjithçka të pakryer në zhvillimin kombëtar. Sidoqoftë, Kadare këtë tezë as që e vë në dyshim. Kjo është koha kur në vepra të tij nisin e shfaqen shoqëri lundrimi e ndërtimi, arkitektë urash, përkthyes, udhëtarë të ditur, që interesohen për gjuhën shqipe dhe folësit e saj. Doruntina udhëton drejt Bohemisë në barabarësi mendimi dhe statusi. 

Vepra e Shuteriqit këtij modernizimi i shmanget kryekrejet. Autori jo vetëm që nuk tregon ndonjë prirje të vërejtshme për të dalluar ndonjë status më të lartë zhvillimi të Arbërisë në kuadrin e perandorisë së madhe të "romenjve" bizantinë, por, madje, duke e ftuar lexuesin të shohë me sytë e vet ndryshimet ndërmjet oborrit të Andronikut II dhe të kral Uroshit të Rashës (shkëlqimin e Bosforit dhe sjellje baritore të mbretit të Rashës), krijon ndikimin e vet për një të vetëkuptuar tjetër të historisë së vendit. 

Po atëherë ku është modernizimi i historisë ?! Ndryshe nga çe përgatit lexuesin dhe krejt ndryshe nga çe pret vetë lexuesi letërsinë e Shuteriqit, në romanin e fundmë të tij, "Sytë e Simonidës", në mënyrë krejt të beftë hyn një personazh që vjen nga e ardhmja. Kjo qenie e çuditshme, "e stërmotuar", vjen nga shekulli i njëzetë dhe hyn drejt e në ngjarjet e shekullit të 14-të, duke paralajmëruar se përkundër parashikimit biblik ortodoks për fundin e afërm të botës, njerëzimi nuk do të arrinte të plakej as pas dy mijë vjetësh, si dhe duke përshkruar të gjitha ndodhitë e tmerrshme me të cilat do të mbyllej kronika e zymtë e udhëtimit të Simonidës drejt mbretërisë së re. 

Ky ëshë poeti Bora Dimkoviç, të cilin autori i romanit e merr prej kohërave moderne dhe e ndërshtie në ngjarjet mesjetare, duke i dhënë rolin e një fatthënësi, të cilit nuk i zë besë askush. "Karagjozi me bisht", siç quhet ndryshe poeti Bora në roman, udhëton në drejtim të kundërt me kohën, nga e ardhmja në të shkuarën, për të parathënë të këqijat që e presin mbretin e tij të dashur, për të bindur njerëzinë tu shmangen këtyre të këqijave, për të administruar bashkësinë e "të vetëve" prej gjymtimeve dhe plagëve të hidhura të historisë, duke gjetur te "rabanët" bartësit e fajit. Tashmë ka ardhur çasti të shpjegohet, tek e mbramja, pse romani nuk quhet "Kush e solli Simonidën", por "Sytë e Simonidës". 

Mbi ballkanasit qëmoti ka rënduar një akuzë. Ndërsa karvani i krushqve të krajlicës Simonidë udhëton sipas parashikimeve nga Stambolli në Rashë, në manastirin e mirënjohur të Graçanicës, ku do të përurohet martesa e Urosh Milutinit me të bijën e vetme të Andronikut II, sapo ka përfunduar një afreskë murale e stilit bizantin, në qendër të së cilës është portreti i Simonidës. Por Simonida nuk arriti kurrë ta shohë të pacënuar portretin e saj në manastir. Vetëm pak ditë pasi kishte përfunduar puna e piktorit portreti i Simonidës u gjet pa sy. Nga muret hijerëndë të manastirit Simonida nuk kishte më sy të shikonte. 

Kjo ishte një barrë e rëndë para historisë. Shekuj të tërë do të kalonin dhe sytë e verbuar të Simonidës do të vazhdonin të gjinikonin sherrin dhe të keqen. Mbreti Urosh Milutin tha se mbretëreshës ia kishin nxjerrë sytë "rabanët" e pabesë, të cilët nuk i njihnin besimin e lartë "të drejt-thënë". Por ata që ishin më larg oborrit të mbretit të Rashës zbuluan se verbimi figurativ i Simonidës nuk kishte lidhje me ndonjë armiqësi ndaj mbretit. Çështja ishte fare e thjeshtë: disa murgj - ndoshta më shumë sharlatanë - kishin gjetur se pluhurat e pikturave murale ku paraqiteshin shenjtorë kishin vlera çudibërëse dhe shëronin të gjitha sëmundjet. 

Pikërisht këta murgj dhe ndoshta edhe vetë njerëzit e oborrit të kral Uroshit, që pleqëria dhe rënia tashmë i kishin vënë përpara, ia kishin nxjerrë sytë Simonidës në afreskën e Graçanicës. Me pluhurat e mbledhur prej mureve të rrjepur ata do të rinonin mbretin. Por kjo një ditë do ti bënte me turp shërbëtorët e mbretit. Prandaj nxiton fluturimthi poeti Bora Dimkoviç nga shekulli i 20-të në të 14-tin, për tu bërë thirrje të vetëve të mos e pranojnë këtë turp dhe për të gjetur një alibi duke ua lënë fajin "rabanëve". Por ky udhëtim prapavajtës i poetit, figurë e vërtetë historike, është pa dobi. Atë e quajnë të gjithë të çmendur dhe arsyetimin e tij e quajnë absurd. 

Shkrimtari e ka modernizuar historinë, duke deleguar në shekujt e mesjetës një njeri të letrave të kohës së sotme jo vetëm për të gjetur një alibi për sytë e zbrazët të Simonidës. Më e rëndësishmja është për ta detyruar lexuesin ta pyesë: pse nuk i kishin këto marifete ballkanasit kaq e kaq shekuj më parë? Pse "njeriu i marifeteve" - poeti Bora Dimkoviç - i mbiquajtur "Karagjozi me bisht", në kohën e ngjarjeve konsiderohet një i çmendur? Mos vallë bashkëjetesa më së shpeshti ëshë rënduar nga përpjekjet për ta manipuluar historinë, duke e rindërtuar atë sipas mendësisë së sotme, duke mitizuar e çmitizuar, sesa nga ndonjë fobi popullore e trashëgueshme?! Edhe me këtë pyetje shkrimtari e emancipon mendimin. 

Duke i paraqitur në mënyrë të përmbledhur pikëtakimet dhe pikëdallimet e dy romaneve, sipas parimeve të letërsisë së krahasuar, do të kishim këtë pasqyrë: 


"Kush e solli Doruntinën", I. Kadare, 1978.               "Sytë e Simonidës", Dh. S. Shuteriqi, 1998. 

1. Mbështetet në një motiv balade popullore.                   1. Mbështetet mbi një legjendëhistorike. 
2. Ngjarje e periudhës së fundme bizantine.                    2. Ngjarje e periudhës së fundme bizantine. 
3. Një martesë e largët, "nëntë male kaptuar"                 3. Një martesë e largët, një muaj rrugë. 
4. Një krushqi për miq e forcim aleancash.                     4. Një krushqi për të forcuar perandorinë. 
5. Një udhëtim nga juglindja në veriperëndim.                  5. Një udhëtim nga juglindja në veriperëndim. 
 6. Doruntina - fli e interesave të vëllazërisë.                    6. Simonida - fli e interesave të perandorit. 
 7. Arbëria shihet në lidhje me një metropol.                    7. Arbëria shihet në lidhje me një metropol. 
 8. Fund tragjik për Doruntinën.                                      8. Fund tragjik për Simonidën. 
9. Historia arbërore modernizohet                                   9. Poeti Bora Dimkoviç do të njëjtën gjë. 
 10. Bota shqiptare në një kontekst europian                  10. Bota shqiptare në një kontekst rajonal. 


Ja dhe disa "largime" nga boshti i simetrisë, që në thelb e përforcojnë atë: 

"Kush e solli Doruntinën", I. Kadare, 1978.                "Sytë e Simonidës", Dh. S. Shuteriqi,1998. 

1. Arbërit janë në një nivel evropian zhvillimi.                   1. Ata kanë edhe dallime në zhvillim me Evropën. 
2. Arbëria sheh nga "metropoli" Perëndim.                      2. Arbëria shihet nga metropoli Bizant. 
3. Lindja sjell në botën arbërore figura misterioze,           3. Bota lindore vjen në kontakt  me arbërit nëpërmjet 
të dyshimta dhe idenë e rrezikut.                                   Sheherezades dhe Alajdinit. 
4. Arbërit në lidhje dyfishe: ata dhe bota                         4. Arbërit në lidhje shumëfishe: si arbër, 
e përparuar perëndimore (Bohemi)                                 si "rabanë"dhe si "romenj",si aleatë e kundërtarë.  
5. Intuita - baza e rindërtimit të historisë.                        5. Biblioteka - baza e rindërtimit të historisë. 
 6. Autori shprehet përmes kapitenit Stres.                     6. Autori shprehet me emrin e tij si kronikan. 
 7. Romani i amniston shqiptarët prej "fajit"                     7. Romani i amniston shqiptarët prej një faji 
të prapambetjes së trashëguar historike.                        konkret: nuk ia kanë nxjerrë sytë Simonidës. 


"Kush e solli Doruntinën" dhe "Sytë e Simonidës", dy vepra që kundërqëndrojnë përballë njëra-tjetrës në relacionin e një simetrie letrare, e para e ndërtuar mbi një histori të supozuar dhe e dyta e shkruar me një prapavijë filologjike të fuqishme, me ngjashmëritë dhe dallimet prej boshtit të analogjisë, së bashku ndihmojnë për krijimin e një eko-distance dhe eko-gjykimi për vlerat dhe vendin e tyre në formimin e kulturës kombëtare. 
Secila nga këto vepra, duke ripohuar pambarimësinë e trajtimeve tipologjikisht të ndryshme të së njëjtës ngjarje apo kohë historike, jo vetëm pasuron letërsinë kombëtare, por edhe ndikon për një kuptim tjetër të përmasës së lirisë. 

Qëllimi i kësaj paraqitjeje të krahasuar, në formën e simetrisë në afri e në largësi, është jo vetëm ndriçimi i vlerave të dy romaneve nga përqasja me njëra-tjetrën, por, para së gjithash, afrimi te mendimi se vetëm duke pranuar relativizimin e problemeve mund të supozohet, të pretendohet dhe të shpresohet se i afrohemi të vërtetës. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dërguar më 23 shtator 2003 nga Redaksia "Tema" - Tiranë.




-----------------

cdin me tjerr lesh ky shaboni..

----------


## dordi1

Per nje kohe te gjate, qysh prej fillimeve te Rilindjes Kombetare, figurat me te ndritura te letersise shqipe i kane krijuar e botuar veprat e tyre ne mergim. Frasherllinjte punuan ne Stamboll dhe botuan ne Bukuresht. De Rada i parapriu Rilindjes me poemat e tij ne Itali. Cajupi punoi me Mitkon ne Misir dhe prane tyre Pashko Vasa. Konica shkroi ne Bruksel e ne Boston, kurse Noli pothuajse te gjitha veprat e tij te medha i krijoi ''mbas syrgjynit'', duke u endur kryeqyteteve evropiane. Koliqi u realizua si figure e plote e letrave ne Rome. Nje shumice autoresh paresore te botes sone letrare, per te shprehur vetedijen e tyre atdhetare e artistike, kane qene te detyruar te shkruajne ne gjuhe te tjera me njohje me te gjere. Edhe ne koherat e mevonshme, te pakten pjeserisht, letersia shqipe vazhdoi te mbetet ''letersi mergimtaresh'': me Camajn ne Gjermani dhe Resulin ne Itali, me Isuf Luzin ne Amerike dhe emra te tjere te njohur, si dhe nje varg letraresh te nje rendi tjeter, te cilet, pergjate nje procesi rinjohjeje ne atdheun e tyre, po e plotesojne mozaikun e kultures kombetare.
   Vepra e I. Kadarese, me marredheniet qe vendosi me boten, ndryshoi dy gjera themelore ne prurjen e meparshme te historise, ne traditen e letersise shqipe si ''letersi mergimtaresh''. Se pari, krijoi dukurine e letersise shqipe si letersi dhenese te zhvilluar eksluzivisht brenda vendit dhe ne gjuhen amtare. Kjo pothuajse nuk kishte ngjare ndonjehere me pare. Shume vepra qe njerezit shqiptare te letrave i kane krijuar si ura  me kulturen boterore as sot nuk gjenden ne shqip (''Kamus-al-alam-i'' i Samiut, per shembull). Ka nje ndryshim serioz midis bashkesise se shkrimtareve paraardhes dhe Kadarese po te merren ne veshtrim raportet ''vater-bote''. Shkrimtaret e meparshem jetuan e krijuan neper bote dhe shfrytezuan jo vetem mundesite teknike, por edhe gjuhet e mjetet e tjera shprehese te atyre kulturave te medha qe i kishin mundesite e ndermjetesimit per afirmim ne shkalle me te gjere. Kadare e shkroi gjithe vepren e tij letrare ne kryeqytetin shqiptar, ne gjuhen amtare. Te gjitha perkthimet e tij  pa perjashtim jane jo botime, por ribotime, mbas kalimit prej gjuhes shqipe ne gjuhe te huaj. Nuk ka ndonje veper te Kadarese per te cilen lexuesi i vendit te kete qene i detyruar te prese perkthimin e saj prej ndonje gjuhe te huaj ne shqip. Vete Kadare ka qene kembengules deri ne ditet e sotme qe lexuesi shqiptar te jete audienca e pare e letersise se tij. Dihet se ne vitet '80-te ka pasur disa iniciativa franceze per botimin e ''Perbindeshit'' ne versionin e plote, por autori e dha pelqimin vetem pas rishtypjes se librit ne shqip.
   Me kete lidhet edhe tradita e dyte qe ndyshoi Kadare me vepren e tij: ai ndryshoi vete konceptin e fenomenit kulturor shqiptar. Ne studimet historiko-letrare, kur eshte folur per marredheniet e kultures sone me ate boterore, per te theksuar rolin dhenes te saj, jane permendur shume figura qe kane bere emer ne bote, qysh prej arkitekteve te shquar te mesjetes dhe veprave te tyre te ndritura ne kryeqytete te Lindjes, deri tek A. Moisiu, vellezerit Belushi, Nene Tereza e te tjere. Pa dashur te ndryshojme gje ne vleresimin e merituar te ketyre figurave eshte me vend pyetja: a duhet bere nje dallim midis tyre dhe fenomenit Kadare? Po te shihet jo vetem prejardhja e tyre e njejte etnike, por edhe nga karakteri i trashegimise qe i kane lene popullit te tyre, eshte veshtire te thuhet se kane qene ne te njejten shkalle edhe fenomene kulturore shqiptare. Nese per vepren e Kadarese as qe mund te shtrohet ceshtja se cfare fenomeni kulturor eshte, sepse ajo eshte shqiptare ne lende e ne forme, nuk mund te thuhet e njejta gje edhe per rolet qe kane luajtur Moisiu apo Belushet, per misionin human qe ka marre persiper Nene Tereza etj. Ne rastin e dyte neve na mbetet te mburremi me origjinen e tyre dhe te cmojme rendesine e tyre si dukuri te kulturave te medha, gjegjesisht gjermanike, atlantike, kristiane-humaniste.
   Vepra e Kadarese mberriti ne kryeqytetet e kultures boterore duke u nisur nga nje studio e zakonshme ne Tirane, u zhvillua si letersi kombetare dhe pastaj terhoqi vemendje nderkombetare. Kadare e ndryshoi raportin tradicional ''kombetare - nderkombetare'' me krijimtarine e tij. Kjo krijimtari u be rruga e afirmimit te gjithe kultures shqiptare dhe perfundimisht hoqi kompleksitetin e hapesires mbi krijuesit shqiptare, duke provuar se trualli i tyre etnik jo vetem qe nuk permbante ndonje kufizim, por mund te ishte nje faktor frymezimi per art. Kadare tregoi se eshte e vertete qe kryeqendrat e kultures boterore mund te pushtohen nga brenda, duke perdorur gjuhet e tyre, duke u marre me historine e tyre - edhe vete ai e provoi kete rruge dhe ia doli mbane, ''e mundi Parisin'' - por eshte me e rendesishme te pushtohen nga jashte, me gjuhe te vogla popujsh te vegjel. Ai u njoh ne bote jo thjesht si nje shkrimtar i madh, por me se pari si nje shkrimtar i madh shqiptar.


SHABAN SINANI,   ''Pengu i moskuptimit'', Tirane, 1997

----------


## Brari

E lexova shkrimin e Shaban Sinanit postuar nga Dordi.
Per mendimin tim  konkluzionet e Shaban Sinanit  ku mes tjeras ai thote se:

"Vepra e I. Kadarese, me marredheniet qe vendosi me boten, ndryshoi dy gjera themelore ne prurjen e meparshme te historise, ne traditen e letersise shqipe si ''letersi mergimtaresh''. Se pari, krijoi dukurine e letersise shqipe si letersi dhenese te zhvilluar eksluzivisht brenda vendit dhe ne gjuhen amtare. Kjo pothuajse nuk kishte ngjare ndonjehere me pare. "

... nuk   jane analiz bindese  dhe shpjegimet e tije jane  tipike te llojit "Sinani".

Shaban Sinani eshte nje pend e zgjuar e Shqiperise dhe ai ka qene dhe eshte nje shkolle e vertete per shume  Shkrues sidomos ne fushat e Publicistikes  Politike e  historiko-Letrare etj.

Shaban Sinani per mendimin tim i perket vete shkolles se "me i than derrit daje" e te Rrymzave "po don buka me u hanger" e "ku din dhia cka asht tagjia".

Ne rastin me lart  ai ben  ndarje te epokave te Letersise Shqipes  ne Letersi mergimtaresh dhe Letersi qe krijohet brenda e del dhe ne eksport.  Mire qe i ndan keshtu por  keto ndarje  nuk i shpegon pse ndodhen e  potencon se Letersia Brenda vendit lidhet me Kadarene e se para tije nuk ekzistonte etj etj.

Shabani, duke qene sipas mendimit tim, i shkolles së " si me i than derrit daje"  ndryshon nga shume te tjere qe  nuk i dijne  "gjerat" ne faktin se Ai i din "gjerat".
Ai i din "gjerat" sepse pati fatin  te mesoje  ne Shkollen e mjeshtrit te madh te Shkolles se" si me i than derrit Daj" pra nen hijen e Ramiz Alise.

Bota ka dy lloj pend-shkruesish.

Pend-shkrues qe nuk dijne shume por lodhen te gjejne te vertetat si dhe pend shkrues qe i dijne shume mire te vertetat por per detyre kane  me i mblue keto te verteta.
Pra te shesin Sapun per djath...ose Derrit me i than Daj.

Keto mendime nuk i kam vec per rastin "Shabani si Letrar" e ndarjet epokale te Letersise por dhe ne shume fusha tjere ku e kam lexuar ambalazhuesin maestro..Shab Sinanin.

Le te dalim tek Shkrimi me lart e te themi te verteten.

Letersia Shqiptare  eshte letersi e Shqiptareve.. por e atyre qe diten te shkruajne...sepse ata e bejne Letersine.
Meqense Trojet tona mbeten me shekuj ne erresiren bizantine e Osmane dhe Letersia mbeti ne Erresire dhe ri-lindja e Letersise tone  natyrisht do zhvillohej jo brenda ne Hapsirat Shqiptare qe ishin zhytyr ne mjerim e primitivizem por ne  Vende tjera ku "kishte drita dhe uje  dhe  boj shkrimi e leter".

Nuk do shkonte krejt Populli ne kto vende " me drit e uj, rrug e klube, me shtypshkroja e leter"..e te bente LETERSI.
Kuptohet qe jane ca KOKRRA qe vajten ne fillim e mes atyre kokrrave provuan disa talentin e me vullnet mbrriten te shkruajne e te "postojne" ne "Forumet" e Athershme..

Pra kjo ish jo deshir e ktyre krijuesve e as "tendence" me ba Letersi mergimtare por Letersi ne kushtet ekzistuese.

Mbas formimit te Shtetit Shqiptar bile dhe para formimit (sikurse ne Shkoder me hapjen e Shtypshronjes franceskane) kemi dhe ne LETERSINE qe behet brenda e cila eshte e lidhur organikisht me ate cka ishte  ba jasht.

Prej viteve 1920 e deri ne 1940 ne Shqiperi ka, zhvillohet e perhapet  LETRSIA qofte ajo e  bame mbrenda me forcat tona qofte ajo qe vjen nga jasht e bame nga  njerzit tone.
Krahas ktyre kemi nji BUM dhe te LETRSISE BOTNORE qe perkthehet  e lexohet prej Shkodre e deri ne Dardhe te Korces e prej Prizrenit e deri ne Delvine.

Ne kete periudhe jane te Lire te shkruajne LETeRSI te gjithe ..brenda dhe jashte ..Geg dhe Tosk..te urte me regjimin e kritike te regjimit..
Shkurt pra..Kishim LETERSI dhe para KADARESE brenda ne SHQIPERI  dhe para bile se te mesonte Enveri Shkrim kendim..e para se te shkonte ne klas pare Fillore Ramizi  e PPSH-ja.

A nuk e din Sinani kte?
E din qerratai  e din me mir se une katunari..por i ka mbetur zakoni nga zirat e Ramizit qe gjerat duheshin ndare qarte..
...Cka ish para 1945 duhej nxirëë.. e cka "lindi me Partine" duhej zbardhur..

Pse per fat te keq kishim LETERSI MERGIMTARE dhe mbas 1945-ses?

Shaba nuk ndihet..sepse jo me kot eshte drejtor i ARKIVIT te Shtetit i emruar nga Xhep Mejdan-Ramizat.

Por ka dhe kjo te verteten e saje.

Dhe ajo eshte kjo:

Shqiperia e para 1940-tes  kishte liri krijuese intelektuale qofte per ata brenda qofte per ata jashte te cilet u lexuan e komunikuan lirisht me njeri-jatrin..

Me instalimin e Shtetit Stalinist mbas 1945-es..keputen gjerat.

Kush mbeti jashte... mbeti perjet jashte..sepse ju ndalua ardhja ne atdhe..
Kush mbeti brenda..o do bente Letersi ZHDANOV-iane Kolkoz-iane  ose do kalbej brenda..

Kjo Letersi pra e Brendeshme sic e quan Sinani.. eshte e brendeshme jo si "deshir a tendenc"  e krijuesve por  LETERSI Nen Kerbac e nen Izolim.

E nen kete atmosfere eshte e natyrshme qe krijohen dy deg Letersie..e Punve te permbrendeshme..qe kontrollohej nga Ministria e Punve te Brendeshme..e Hazbi-Ali-Agollve dhe Letersia e jashtme..ose e Mergimtareve..
Kjo e jashtmja ose Letersia mergimtare ishte vazhduese e Letersise se dikurshme te brendeshme e te jashtme por qe mbas 1945 nuk kontrollohej nga dega e Ministrise se punve te perbrendeshme per jashte ose sic quhej ndryshe..MINISTRIA e JASHTME ose Ministria e oficerave te Sigurimit me kostume civile..

Ne Letersine e Mergimtareve te pas 1945-ses..pa deshiren e tyre pra jo si "tendence" milituan ata qe kishin mbetur jasht kur ju vu gardhi Shqiperise si dhe ata qe u detyruan te ikin mbas 1945-ses ne arrati prej kerbacit.

Pa dashur te vleresoj kualitetet e asaj jashte dhe brenda ka dy gjera qe duhen thene..

Eshte e veshtire te krijosh vepra te medhaja e cilesore kur te kan detyruar te lesh atdheun..e te jetosh ne vende te huaja i djegur nga malli per Atdhe e per far e fis..
Eshte e natyrshme qe Te ikurit shum shum mund te benin Poezi ku plasin merzija..loti.. malli e kujtimet e femijerise..e nuk priteshin prej tyre Romane. 
Roman duke pare nga dritaret e Shtepise ne Mynih a Nju jork nuk mund te besh lehte per Shqiperine..

Eshte e natyrshme qe brenda Atdheut te behen vepra me voluminoze sepse deri diku pranija e perditshme e njerzve te tu.. e atdheut te jep forc e frymezim e material..dhe kuptohet se pamvaresisht nga kufizimet politike aty.. behet art e Letersi.

Kadareja pra krijoj brenda dhe duke paguar Haracin sikurse e ka pranuar vete tek Zyrat e Tatim Taksave te KQ-se se Ramizo-Shabanave..ja mundesoi vetes te Shkruaje i qete nja dy dekada ne Tiranen e tij te Dashur e te beje dhe vepra interesante..

Pra as KADARE nuk krijoi per te hap Epok te re te Letersise se brendeshme sepse brenda ishte nga zori.. e as ata tjeret jashte nuk e bene nga qejfi letersine e jashtme mergimtare sepse ja u ndaluan atdheun.. ata Atdhe ndaluesit  te cilve "derrllekun"  ja ka zbukuruar tere kohes penda e Shabanave duke ja u ambalazhuar me "daj-llek"..





...

----------


## dordi1

Brari!
postimi im i me siperm, nuk eshte ''shkrim'', por eshte fragment i shkeputur nga libri ''Pengu i moskuptimit'', ne te cilin autori, Shaban Sinani, zberthen te tere vepren e Ismail Kadare dhe jo vetem...
por, meqenese, te paska interesuar opinioni i Shaban Sinani-t, do te mundohem te postoj disa fragmente nga nje tjeter liber i tij, te cilin autori ma ka dhuruar personalisht, me titull ''SIPERORE''...
ne kete liber, Shaban Sinani, si nje njohes i perkryer i letersise shqiptare, perfshin shenime per fillesat e letersise sone, duke filluar me Gjon Buzukun e duke vazhduar deri tek Ukshin Hoti...

----------

